
Considerations for Updating the Bootloader Over-the-Air (OTA) - Prototype_
https://www.embedded-computing.com/home-page/considerations-for-updating-the-over-the-air-bootloader
======
vlovich123
Surprised there’s no mention about PIC. To be able to do some of these
requires all code and precompiled libraries to have been built PIC. This gets
even trickier with bootloaders that are expecting a fixed boot address (+ they
would need to support PIC since there’s a little bit of fix up that needs to
happen before you execute PIC code).

